# I love this router so much, I bought another for under the table!



## JCMeyersIV

What looks like blood on my router's top and on the base, is actually some stain from an unfortunate spill of some Cabots Red Mahogany Australian Oil. My blood is scotch colored.


----------



## NiteWalker

You did good; the 616/618 motors are nice and compact and the plunge base is simply the best in the business.

Do hold on to your receipt and warranty info. The 618's are notorious for having the magnetic speed control ring shatter. You'll hear a pop, and the router will rev up to full speed. The do work fine that way (once you clean out the broken magnet parts), but only at full speed. Both of my 618's had this happen. It was a real disappointment as I LOVE the plunge bases. It can be easily fixed if you have a bearing puller (I don't); the magnetic rings are like $3 at one of the part replacement stores. So just be watchful with the 618. Great review too; thorough and covers all the details. I bought a few 616's and they work fine for my purposes and have no speed control problems.

I took the turret off of the plunge bases I have; I use rockler's brass bars to set depth and go in stages by eye. Quicker and easier than using the turrets.


----------



## Andygulfcoast

I'm a hobbyist woodworker, and I too replaced an old, hand-me-down Craftsman router with this set about two hrs ago. I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## EEngineer

I put a DW616 in my router table about 5-6 years ago and it never leaves the table. I have abused this poor thing - I always take too much in one cut - and it never complained or bogged down on me. This is a very rugged unit.

The 616 is the single-speed version of the router reviewed here. I don't run huge bits so the variable speed is not an issue for me. Most of the bad press I see about the 618 concerns the speed control and the too fragile magnetic sensor ring.


----------



## NiteWalker

EEngineer; I agree. Once both my 618's toasted I replaced the motors with 616's and they have been super reliable.

I'm not sure what makes the magnetic ring shatter, but dewalt refuses to acknowledge it as an issue. For that reason I've avoided the 611 compact.


----------



## pintodeluxe

JC,
Thanks for the review. I have had the three base kit for 3 years now, and I agree it is a great tool. I have 4 routers, and the Dewalt is the one I reach for. I happen to use it for freehand work - fixed base for dovetails, and plunge base for inlays etc. The plunge base shows absolute precision with inlays, resulting in a perfect fit every time. I also love how easily the motor slides out of the base.

Interestingly, I don't use the D-base as much as I thought I would. The handles are so well positioned on the other bases, I guess I haven't found the need yet. 
I have had no problems whatsoever with this router. 
Glad it is working well for you.


----------



## JCMeyersIV

Thanks for the heads up on the speed control issue ill keep that in my mind. I hadn't heard that complaint up until now. Glad you all liked the review!


----------



## patcollins

How is the fixed base under a table? Thinking of getting it for a homemade router table.


----------



## JCMeyersIV

The fixed base under the table is ok. Sometimes it can be tricky to adjust when dust gets in the ring. I used it this way for a long time tho and it leaves a little to be desired i think. You ever think about getting a lift?


----------



## SteelMD

I had the mag ring break on mine too. It was quoted as much to fix it as would cost to buy a new one. It's still in the box in parts, but if it'll work at full speed then I'll throw it back together and mount it under the table until it stops working. I'll have to allow a little more time for sanding off any burn marks I guess from over speed routing on the wood.

Does anyone have any good suggestions for a good table mount router? I'm looking to replace this or at least buy a backup for when it conks out. I have a hand held for top work, and that will work just fine for now.


----------



## rantingrich

I joust got this Router setup and cant wait to kick its tires. By the way couldn't help but obverse you took a pic of your new set up onto of your Ridgid table saw.. LOL got the same thing here


----------



## JCMeyersIV

MY rigid and my routers are still running strong. The table saw throws the breaker in heavy stock when it binds every so often, but its not a big deal to me. No issues with the Routers thus far.


----------



## WarnerK

I have had a DW611 for 8 years with regular & plunge bases and edge guide. It has been a great router for me with no problems. I have to qualify this. My router table is my workhouse so the 611 only does what I cannot do with the router table.



> EEngineer; I agree. Once both my 618 s toasted I replaced the motors with 616 s and they have been super reliable.
> 
> I m not sure what makes the magnetic ring shatter, but dewalt refuses to acknowledge it as an issue. For that reason I ve avoided the 611 compact.
> 
> - NiteWalker


----------

